

Code at 30,000 feet - inconshreveable
http://inconshreveable.com/10-17-2013/code-at-30000-feet/

======
film42
I love coding on airplanes. Last time I was on a plane, I was writing some
web-something that I can't fully remember anymore, but what I do remember is
that I needed MarkDown, but didn't have lib or the api docs. Since Google and
Github weren't available, I fired up spotlight, found a random js file in some
old folder, and had to use Chrome inspector to navigate the api, and man was
it rewarding!

I love it for the challenge. Coding without the internet is not something I do
often, but for some reason, at 30,000 feet it's simply therapeutic.

------
phaus
The lack of distractions is appealing, but I'm only 5'6" and I find airplanes
to be extremely uncomfortable. I can only imagine how bad it is for someone
that's average height or taller. I've done work on a plane, but it isn't
really an experience that I long to duplicate.

------
albertyw
Yep, I find coding on planes to be pretty productive too, if only for the fact
that it's not like you have anything better to do. The only hard part is
looking stuff up, like APIs. I find airplanes really useful for code reviews
though. I often end up with less code after a flight than before.

------
breck
+1 for coding on a plane. Definitely have had some of my most productive
sessions up there.

~~~
Osiris
As long as the person in front of you doesn't decide to lean back their chair.
I've spent coding sessions on a plane with my screen tipped so far forward I
had to lean down to see it. If you fly, please don't lean back your chair
without checking if the guy behind you has a laptop out.

